# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Chuyên khoa phẫu thuật mũi – bác sĩ nguyễn phan tú dung – bệnh viện thẩm mỹ hàn quốc jw

## nguyenhanhsocial

Thấu hiểu được tâm lý của những khách hàng thẩm mỹ uyên bác, Chuyên Khoa Phẫu Thuật Mũi – Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung ra đời, nhằm tương trợ những phụ nữ có kiên tâm thay đổi ngoại hình bằng giải phẫu thẩm mỹ mũi..Chuyên khoa phẫu thuật mũi đời là sự nỗ lực vượt bậc của hàng ngũ bác sĩ thẩm mỹ JWTại TP.Hồ Chí Minh Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW là nơi dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vực giải phẫu thẩm mỹ, đặc biệt là thẩm mỹ mũi và đón nhận được nhiều tín hiệu phản hồi hăng hái từ khách hàng trong và ngoài nước.Cũng theo Bác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung, chuyên khoa phẫu thuật mũi – Bác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung là nơi số một tại Việt Nam có sự kết hợp giữa BS Man Koon Suh – Viện trưởng Bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc. Với sự thành lập này là tin vui cho nhiều trường hợp chỉnh sửa mũi khó, mũi đã phẫu thuật không thành công trước đó. Cho đến thời điểm hiện tại, VN chưa có một cơ sở nào khác ngoài JW có sự kết hợp thực hiện kỹ thuật này.Tái tạo vẻ đẹp với Chuyên Khoa Giải Phẫu Mũi – Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú DungTại Bệnh viện JW, chuyên khoa phẫu thuật mũi – Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm học tập và làm việc tại Hàn Quốc cùng sự đầu tư bài bản hệ thống cơ sở vật chất tối tân, nguyên liệu hiện đại nhập khẩu từ các nước hàng đầu thế giới về làm đẹp như: Mỹ, Pháp, Thụy Sĩ, Hàn Quốc… sẽ giúp các bạn sở hữu cánh mũi đẹp tự nhiên và đảm bảo an toàn.JW là bệnh viện 5 sao, được chứng nhận bởi Bộ Y tế Việt Nam với phòng mổ trang bị thiết bị tối tânJW hoạt động theo hình thức chuyển giao theo thỏa ước nhượng quyền thương hiệu từ Bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc. Đặc biệt, hàng ngũ chuyên gia thẩm mỹ có kinh nghiệm tiến hành trên 10.000 ca mũi khó, mũi biến dạng sẽ cải thiện hiệu quả tất cả các trường hợp mũi khó cho khách hàng, khẳng định mục đích thẩm mỹ là làm đẹp phải an toàn cho đại phần lớn khách hàng hiện nay.Ngoài ra, chuyen khoa phau thuat mui – Bác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung có sự trao đổi kỹ thuật, chuyên môn và công nghệ giữa các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ mũi hàng đầu xứ Hàn như Bác sỹ Man Koon Suh vị cha đẻ của phương pháp nâng mũi S line tại Hàn Quốc .Sự thành lập chuyên khoa giải phẫu mũi – Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung nhận được sự hỗ trợ của Bác sĩ Man Koon Suh còn biểu lộ tình kết đoàn giữa hai nước Việt Nam – Hàn Quốc trong cùng một thương hiệu.Chuyên khoa thẩm mỹ mũi – Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung sẽ là người bạn đồng hành an toàn, uy tín với các bạn trên chặng đường kiến tạo nhan sắc.

----------

